# How do you vacuum your planted tank?



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi All,

So here is the question, hey:
How do you vacuum your planted / inhabited tank?
.... And 2 newb questions:
How to avoid vacuuming your shrimp and sucking your substrate (in my case Flourite with 1" of gravel on top)?

I have a python hooked up to a small general utility pump it worked great on my previous tank (no plants just gravel bottom) but I am curious to hear what everyone's experience is in a planted tank.

Cheers,

a.


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

I don,t .....The MAID does IT !!!! 
LOL .....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I dont gravel vac mine... but i usually employ fish/snails that will burrow into it for me. 

You could try to crimp the hose as you vaccume and hopefully the gravel will fall faster than the suction. Should help any shrimp swim out in time as well.

I usually take a seat beside the tank and keep an eye. You dont want to suck up any fish into a python. Ick


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*We think alike!*

Hi Cidian,

Thank you (again) for the post.
We think alike, after posting this while driving home I saw a beer making store and remembered that years back when I was making beer the stores were selling little plastic device that clips over a hose to regulate/stop flow. So I stopped and bought one, works great!

Maybe something to share with other member here.

Cheers,

a.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Maybe another tip*

BTW,
For people making DIY CO2 I read somewhere that instead of tring to glue a tube through the cap of your CO2 bottle (assumed to be a 2L softdrink bottle) one can go to a hobby shop and purchase a nipple that is used for gasoline on RC cars planes etc. Those are threaded so you just drill a small hole in the can and screw the nipple in with a bit of glue on the threaded part. And voila safe/secure connection for your tubing.

Everyone probably know this so I will quietly retreat to my corner LOL !

Cheers,

a,


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nono Great tip!!!! I am happy the flow regulator worked for you! :3


----------

